# ID this FISH



## cd3eznutzz

what is it? i need as much info as i can.


----------



## cd3eznutzz

more pics


----------



## cd3eznutzz

pic


----------



## cd3eznutzz

last one


----------



## Husky_Jim

Beautifull Serassalmus Rhombeus!!!!


----------



## cd3eznutzz

what kind of rhom is it?


----------



## hastatus

> cd3eznutzz Posted on Aug 8 2004, 04:17 PM
> what kind of rhom is it?


Any "kind" you want it to be, the common name has no scientific value nor would it be accurate since the person did not pull the fish out of the exact river, only from a dealer's tank. So any common name is not worth a grain of salt.


----------



## Death in #'s

hastatus said:


> cd3eznutzz Posted on Aug 8 2004, 04:17 PM
> what kind of rhom is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Any "kind" you want it to be, the common name has no scientific value nor would it be accurate since the person did not pull the fish out of the exact river, only from a dealer's tank. So any common name is not worth a grain of salt.
Click to expand...









dam thats great
lets call it the super rare storeboughrhomcomplex


----------



## Serygo

I would think that frank would know what this is, but guess not.


----------



## Death in #'s

pygo-phantom21 said:


> I would think that frank would know what this is, but guess not.










dam kid u are askin for trouble 
frank kbows what it is 
its a rhom
but he cant tell u what river it came out of
thats impossible
unless u know for sure what river it is


----------



## o snap its eric

dude its like guessing some random white person where he originated just by looks. Its impossible most of the time.


----------

